# Help me choose a new HT receiver



## jboogie (Jan 2, 2009)

I have narrowed it down to the following three choices for my HT receiver. Video and HDMI inputs are not the most important thing to me in this choice.

Here is what is important to me:


Audessey 
Audio Codecs
Ease of operation
Sound quality

My choices (thanks to the sticky) are:

Onkyo 608
Denon 1910
Marantz 4002

The budget is <$400 so lets not get crazy here, but I would love a network ready unit. I have been unable to do the proper research as we just had our first child!!! (Pretty cool) So, if anyone could give me some of their insight I would really appreciate it.


----------



## Dave Upton (Aug 4, 2009)

So are you comparing the new Onkyo and Denon to a refurb Marantz? The Marantz is about 470 new at best.


----------



## jboogie (Jan 2, 2009)

Yes. The Onkyo is probably going to be a refurb as well.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

A receiver that offers networking will be out of range of your current budget, one question what is the speakers you are considering to pair up with the AVR?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

This Onkyo falls just slightly over your budget and does do networking.


----------



## jboogie (Jan 2, 2009)

The current speakers are DIY DIII's. This is only temporary as these will become garage speakers someday. I believe that the next speakers will be Mini-Statements.

I did not realize the the Onkyo HT's had network capability. I will take a closer look.

No input on the other two makes???


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

jboogie said:


> The current speakers are DIY DIII's. This is only temporary as these will become garage speakers someday. I believe that the next speakers will be Mini-Statements.
> 
> I did not realize the the Onkyo HT's had network capability. I will take a closer look.
> 
> No input on the other two makes???



Hello Justin, I did a little research on the speakers you mentioned and from what I have been able to find they would need a 4ohm capable receiver to bring out their best. I own the Denon 1910 I like the receiver but with your current speakers and future speakers, the 1910 wouldn't be able to handle it. The other two you mentioned I'm not familiar with so hopefully one of the other members can chime in here.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The Onkyo HT180 I linked to above will drive 4ohm speakers without any issues. I think for the price you will be hard pressed to find anything that has all the features and power output that the Onkyo has.


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

Ares said:


> Hello Justin, I did a little research on the speakers you mentioned and from what I have been able to find they would need a 4ohm capable receiver to bring out their best. I own the Denon 1910 I like the receiver but with your current speakers and future speakers, the 1910 wouldn't be able to handle it. The other two you mentioned I'm not familiar with so hopefully one of the other members can chime in here.


Hey Ares,

Did you happen to try the "+dB" suggestions I made in my Audyssey thread?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

What aspect of the Networking feature would you like to use? For about $100, you can get a media box that does more than any networked AVR out there.


----------



## jboogie (Jan 2, 2009)

Not familiar with those. I will have to look them up. I want to basically listen to music off of the internet.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

WD Live Plus - Pandora and other Internet radio, Netflix, plays almost every video file you throw at it, $120 @ amazon: http://www.hometheatershack.com/hom..._Plus_HD_Media_Player_WDBABX0000NBK_NESN.html

Roku box also does the same, but for $100 and no local media playback (yet): http://www.hometheatershack.com/hom...yers-352697011-B001PIBE8I-Roku_HD_Player.html


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I say onkyo or denon but i would consider increasing your budget a bit.


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

bambino said:


> I say onkyo or denon but i would consider increasing your budget a bit.


I concur with Bambino here. 

Outside of very expensive, boutique/esoteric brands, Onkyo and Denon probably make the best receivers out there -- and their expensive models can most likely keep up with the likes of NAD, Adcom, AudioControl, Rotel, etc.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Osage_Winter said:


> I concur with Bambino here.
> 
> Outside of very expensive, boutique/esoteric brands, Onkyo and Denon probably make the best receivers out there -- and their expensive models can most likely keep up with the likes of NAD, Adcom, AudioControl, Rotel, etc.


Hi Osage....... I know you can't go wrong with the denon for sure, and the onkyo's are all anybody talks about so really you need to decide on which has the features you are looking for. Either AVR you choose will make you very happy i'm sure.:T:sn::clap:


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

bambino said:


> Hi Osage....... I know you can't go wrong with the denon for sure, and the onkyo's are all anybody talks about so really you need to decide on which has the features you are looking for. Either AVR you choose will make you very happy i'm sure.:T:sn::clap:


Hey Bambino!

Are you talking to me here above, or the OP?


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Osage_Winter said:


> Hey Bambino!
> 
> Are you talking to me here above, or the OP?


No, i was talking to the OP. I was just saying hello to you.:wave:


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

bambino said:


> No, i was talking to the OP. I was just saying hello to you.:wave:


Oh, okay...was just checking because the response to the OP was on the same line as your greeting to me! 

I agree with you regarding Denon and Onkyo, although I have been hearing from knowledgeable folk (some on here) that Denon has been even worse than Onkyo in terms of reducing the size of their power supplies and making other nips and tucks that have been reducing performance. Either way, I hope the OP gets this input from us; we haven't heard back from him on it. :wave:


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Osage_Winter said:


> Oh, okay...was just checking because the response to the OP was on the same line as your greeting to me!
> 
> I agree with you regarding Denon and Onkyo, although I have been hearing from knowledgeable folk (some on here) that Denon has been even worse than Onkyo in terms of reducing the size of their power supplies and making other nips and tucks that have been reducing performance. Either way, I hope the OP gets this input from us; we haven't heard back from him on it. :wave:


Yeah, i didn't do the best in english class (or school for that matter).

I've also been hearing and reading some very unmoving stuff on the Denons and i've been a fan for years. From what i've read and heard i allready know my next AVR will not be a Denon, the 3808ci has served me very well but it's been since that model that the....shall i say bad reviews have been coming through, and it's not really bad, the feature and interactivity features sound great but it' the skimping on the power supplies that has changed my mind to next time choose a different product. I judge by features and weight of a product, not that it being light makes it a bad product but a knowledgable person can tell the difference between a good and bad product. 

Nice chatting with you Osage, hopefully the OP will at least be reading what we have written. :T


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

bambino said:


> Yeah, i didn't do the best in english class (or school for that matter).
> 
> I've also been hearing and reading some very unmoving stuff on the Denons and i've been a fan for years. From what i've read and heard i allready know my next AVR will not be a Denon, the 3808ci has served me very well but it's been since that model that the....shall i say bad reviews have been coming through, and it's not really bad, the feature and interactivity features sound great but it' the skimping on the power supplies that has changed my mind to next time choose a different product. I judge by features and weight of a product, not that it being light makes it a bad product but a knowledgable person can tell the difference between a good and bad product.
> 
> Nice chatting with you Osage, hopefully the OP will at least be reading what we have written. :T


Great chatting with you too, Bambino. :T


----------



## jboogie (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks all. I have been reading the posts and information you have provided. Sideline question. I have the opportunity to get an Onkyo 805 for $349. BUT, the front panel does not open, the mic is not included nor is the remote. Do you think that the repair could be done by a local repair shop to get the front panel to open? I looked up the price of the remote and it is around $60. The mic should be around the same provided I have determinded the correct model of the mic.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I'm sure that you could get the front panel open without damaging anything and the remote and mic can be bought from Onkyo or eBay. The 805 is a superb receiver, better than even most of Onkyos new lineup.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Why doesn't the front panel open? Why are these essential components missing? This would make me nervous about the heritage or this AVR, not to mention how it's been treated, possibly abused.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

eugovector said:


> Why doesn't the front panel open? Why are these essential components missing? This would make me nervous about the heritage or this AVR, not to mention how it's been treated, possibly abused.


I think i would steer clear of this bargain too.


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

I second Bambino's suggestion here of steering clear of this "deal." This is the reason I don't like to buy anything but new, regardless of the savings otherwise; I realize factory-authorized is another animal, but I still prefer the joys of unsealing something _brand spanking factory new._


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

I agree with Marshall's point, is the 805 being sold by the owner or is this from a pawn shop. Your description would make me wary of the condition of the 805 since 

1) Front panel does not open

2) No Mic and Remote 

These issues by themselves are no big deal, but combined it would lead me to believe that this receiver was not taken care of.JMO


----------

